# Looking for a seed vendor that accepts E-Gold.....



## vitocorleone (May 10, 2007)

The subject says it all.... I'm looking for a good seed vendor with a good selection and fast shipping that accepts E-Gold as payment.

Thanks!

Vito


----------



## vitocorleone (May 14, 2007)

Hey whats up hommies eace: 


Will anyone help me out with this? I'm looking for a seed vendor or maybe a seed auction that accepts E-Gold as payment......... I've been looking but I can't find one - maybe one've you guys that has a lot of seed-buying experience will help a brotha out.....

PM me if you don't want to post.....

Thanks, 
Vito


----------

